

Traveling the silk road or south america? - commaander

Hi guys, I have big travels ahead of me. I was thinking about traveling the entire silk road, starting somewhere in eastern Europe, through Turkey, Georgia, Armenia, Iran , central Asia and finally china. What do you think of that?<p>Alternativel,I thought about traveling in South America. What woul you prefer and why?
======
dribel
I suggest you to travel the silk road. It's off the beaten tracks and you will
see far less tourists and a hospitality which is overwhelming....

